# Sulmet 12.5% liquid, how do you use it?



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

I have the 4 week old Nubian kid that was placed with us with diarreah. I can't find DiMethox 40% all I could find was Sulmet liquid 12.5 %...does it work? how do I use it? Thanks so much...
also, if I can't use it, what else can I use until I can get the DiMethox ordered?


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

livestockmom said:


> I have the 4 week old Nubian kid that was placed with us with diarreah. I can't find DiMethox 40% all I could find was Sulmet liquid 12.5 %...does it work? how do I use it? Thanks so much...
> also, if I can't use it, what else can I use until I can get the DiMethox ordered?


Sulfamethazine sodium
Sulmet Drinking Water Solution 12.5% 

Give Orally - Administer straight (no need to mix with any other liquids) into the mouth using a syringe (remove the needle). Do not just add it to the kid's water because you will not know if he receives the correct dose. Do not add it to his milk because the milk effects the potency of the drug. 
Five day treatment- you must treat the full five days. 
Day one: 1 ml per 5 pounds- given orally. 
Days 2-5: 1 ml per 10 pounds- given orally


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I have found that kids positively detest the taste of Sulmet and will fight and scream for all they're worth, greatly increasing the possibility of aspirating the liquid. The last time, I mixed it with rice flour to make a thin paste and added just a little stevia powder to cut the bitterness of the Sulmet. The kids took that with no objection, except to fight the syringe a bit. Really, it was immeasurably easier. Plus, it's a paste and not likely to run into their lungs. What a relief it was to find some way to give it to them that they didn't hate, especially since you have to do it for five days! I've had kids start out friendly, and turn shy after a course of Sulmet just because they hated it so badly. The paste is SO much better!


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

Laura Jensen said:


> I have found that kids positively detest the taste of Sulmet and will fight and scream for all they're worth, greatly increasing the possibility of aspirating the liquid. The last time, I mixed it with rice flour to make a thin paste and added just a little stevia powder to cut the bitterness of the Sulmet. The kids took that with no objection, except to fight the syringe a bit. Really, it was immeasurably easier. Plus, it's a paste and not likely to run into their lungs. What a relief it was to find some way to give it to them that they didn't hate, especially since you have to do it for five days! I've had kids start out friendly, and turn shy after a course of Sulmet just because they hated it so badly. The paste is SO much better!




One thing to make sure is that when mixing other liquids with meds that it doesnt affect the potency. That is why I prefer for them to take it straight. They get over the bad taste, and dont hold grudges.


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

boy, what a quandry, I would love to make this easier for her and reduce the risk of aspiration, but really need it to be full strength as she is having the diarreah problem....anybody else have any thoughts?
Are there other products that are better? Should I be able to get the Dimethox at a feed store or is it only mail order and by vet? I only tried 2, I could look to drive further...


----------



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

Does anyone know if you can give it to a pregnant doe? Will it cause abortion?


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Well, rice is grain, and as far as I know, grain doesn't effect sulfas. Also, I adjust the amount to account for the rice. For example, I found that for the rice flour I was using, 6.5 ml Sulmet + 1 tsp. flour made 8 ml of a nice paste. To adjust the dosage, 8 divided by 6.5 equals about 1.25, so I use 1.25 ml of paste per 5 lbs body weight the first day and 1.25 ml per 10 lbs bw days 2-5.


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

I used Di-Methox 12.5% solution, and still had Coccidiosis problems. 

I used Di-Methox 40% Injectable orally, and still had Coccidiosis problems.

I started using Sulmet 12.5% solution straight, and havent had any problems.


Coccidiosis is a pain here. I give meds as a prevention, and still will get the 1-2 kids who will get actually sick with an overload.

You can buy Di-Methox from any feed store. However, I have had problems finding it sometimes so order it from Jeffers Livestock. 

As far as pregnant does and Coccidiosis meds..adults rarely get sick with a coccidiosis overload. I have never had to give Coccidiosis meds to an adult.


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you so much Danielle, that makes me feel better as this was the only thing I could find without waiting for an order.
How many days before I can see imrovement if this is Cocci?
Can I worm her with something else at the same time? if so, what? I have Ivomec plus...
Thanks for your help, this diarreah is so frustrating, I don't know what to do to make it stop. ( she is four weeks old, I dont know anything about mom as she was just placed here with us, except that mom is being treated with antibiotics for a leg injury, dont know if mom has had her Covexin 8 or CDT, etc ) baby got
CD Antitoxin, Probios, Nutridrench, Fortified Vit. B complex 1/4 cc, ect.
Any other suggestions?
Thanks all of you.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

If you ever tasted sulmet you'll know why it is not liked but it works against bacterial scours and uterine infection in goats. If you add it to the drinking water, they will not drink it. I drenched my doe full strength. I gave the labeled cattle dose for metritis but only for three days to my newly freshened Alpine doe. It isn't labeled for cocci in cattle, I'd find something else. Sulmet as an antibiotic works very fast and for the cattle diseases listed one can see a huge improvement in goats on the second day. It isn't recommended for cocci in anything but poultry. That is a species specific organism- not saying it won't work but it might lose you time if it doesn't. For poultry, the coccidia symptoms are gone in three days and no losses after the second day. Let us know if it works on cocci in goats. Are you sure you are dealing w/ coccidia?


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

I have used Sulmet for going on 2 years now for this, and it has stopped cases of coccidiosis. Plus, I have trouble with coccidiosis. Here is a link that shows it is FOR GOATS in treating/preventing COCCIDIOSIS:
http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm#sulfamethazine


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Thank you for the information, windyhollowfarm. We have an avian type coccidia here and I start sulmet the day before I put the chikcs outside but my goats have never shown signs of coccidia. That's good to know.


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

How soon can I see results from the Sulmet?
This morning she got her 2nd dose and she still has watery diarreah...should I have seen some improvement yet? Any other ideas I can do for her?


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

livestockmom said:


> How soon can I see results from the Sulmet?
> This morning she got her 2nd dose and she still has watery diarreah...should I have seen some improvement yet? Any other ideas I can do for her?



I ususally dont see results until the end of the treatment. You could give her some Probios daily.


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Yep, giving Probios and Nutridrench, just gave a dose of Fortified Vitamin B Complex (1/4 cc sub q) She is in the house in a crib with newspaper down and a box with shredded newspaper and when I went to give her her bottle just now, her mouth was cold, I put a heating pad on Medium and put it in there. I feel like im losing her while waiting for the Sulmet to help. Gosh, I wish there was something else I could do. Poor thing, she is fighting so hard.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

First of all, you must stop the diarrhea. Use kaopectate, about 30 cc two or three times a day. I'm guessing she's quite dehydrated. Try to get some electrolytes into her. Second, have you considered the possibility that it's not coccidiosis? Has she ever been wormed? What do her mucous membranes look like? How is her capillary refill time?


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

Laura Jensen said:


> First of all, you must stop the diarrhea. Use kaopectate, about 30 cc two or three times a day. I'm guessing she's quite dehydrated. Try to get some electrolytes into her. Second, have you considered the possibility that it's not coccidiosis? Has she ever been wormed? What do her mucous membranes look like? How is her capillary refill time?



A fecal will tell you what exactly you are dealing with.


Do you have a thermometer? If so, please take her temp. to make sure she isnt hypothermic, etc.



ELECTROLYTE FORMULAS
1. 1pkg pectin
1tsp low sodium salt
2tsp baking soda
1can beef consommÃ©
Mix all together and drench
***********************************************
2. Makes 1 gallon.
1C corn syrup
3tsp baking soda
2 tsp regular salt
2 tsp lite salt
2 tsp Epsom salt
1 gallon of water
************************************************
3. 2T kayro
1/2tsp salt
1/4tsp baking soda



If you can get or have slippery elm give her that for the diarrhea. It is a natural way so she isnt getting pumped full of chemical meds.


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh, thank you so much...I don't have the natural items, will add that to my needs, thats very helpful. wow, I am not using near enough Kaopectate, I was just giving her 2 cc's..... I know she is dehydrated because she drinks down water in her bowl as fast as I can fill it. She moved off the heating pad in the middle of the night and her temp seems a bit better...
Even with the Sulmet, can I worm her? With what and how much ( she weights 10 lb.s ) I have Ivomec Plus injectable... but I can go get whatever you think I should use.... Thank you so much for your help. Temp. 101.8


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

livestockmom said:


> Oh, thank you so much...I don't have the natural items, will add that to my needs, thats very helpful. wow, I am not using near enough Kaopectate, I was just giving her 2 cc's..... I know she is dehydrated because she drinks down water in her bowl as fast as I can fill it. She moved off the heating pad in the middle of the night and her temp seems a bit better...
> Even with the Sulmet, can I worm her? With what and how much ( she weights 10 lb.s ) I have Ivomec Plus injectable... but I can go get whatever you think I should use.... Thank you so much for your help. Temp. 101.8




Watch the heating pad as they can dehyrdate a kid!! If she is holding a temp. well I would keep her off of a heating pad. Especially since she is in the house (right?) and room temp. should be warm enough. You dont want her getting to used to those warm temps. as when it is time for her to go outside she will be in for a shock!


Ivomec Plus is 1mL per 30lbs orally. You can give it to her while on Sulmet.


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

I just started putting her on a heating pad when I noticed she felt cold and her mouth is cold....no fever....I'm just hoping I can get her through this TO go outside someday, she doesnt look like it unfortunatly.

Will giving Ivomec Plus injectable work better and faster Oral than Injected?
I really appreciate your help, you have no idea how much....


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

livestockmom said:


> I just started putting her on a heating pad when I noticed she felt cold and her mouth is cold....no fever....I'm just hoping I can get her through this TO go outside someday, she doesnt look like it unfortunatly.
> 
> Will giving Ivomec Plus injectable work better and faster Oral than Injected?
> I really appreciate your help, you have no idea how much....




There is a big controversy over whether the Ivomec dewormers are better given orally or injected. I give Ivomec 1% Injectable for Cattle and Swine orally. I dont have a problem whatsoever with worms. Whatever works for you IMO. Plus, it is easier giving it orally, and it gets the results I like.


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Any opinion on whether it works faster given orally?


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

She should have responded to Sulmet by now. It sounds like you are not dealing with coccidia and she is weakening (just by your posts). She might not do well with a worming if she is as ill as she sounds. Nutridrench also has a max usage which you may have met. Reevaluate her. Get the diarhea under control with kaopectate. Use electrolytes (or pedialyte) to rehydrate her. If you can find Red Cell in your town drench her with that - also make sure you're neutralizing her rumen with baking soda while you're giving her any meds or anything that she wouldn't naturally come by. You can just add it to the drench gun with whatever you're giving her. Offer free choice alfalfa hay if you can or any greens she will nibble on- anything at all. By now her rumen is upset and she might be quite fragile.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

livestockmom said:


> I just started putting her on a heating pad when I noticed she felt cold and her mouth is cold....no fever....I'm just hoping I can get her through this TO go outside someday, she doesnt look like it unfortunatly.
> 
> Will giving Ivomec Plus injectable work better and faster Oral than Injected?
> I really appreciate your help, you have no idea how much....



A drop in temperature is not a good sign. Do you have any calcium to offer her? Tums, CMPK, calcium gluconate?


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you so much Marsha, Danielle, and Laura for your help.

My little one just passed. She had not stood since yesterday and was getting weaker and weaker, poor thing. It is hard to know what really was wrong, or whether the mom had her vaccinations, wormings, etc. I apprecaite all your help here, thank you.


----------



## animal_kingdom (Mar 31, 2005)

_Sorry for you loss. 

I've been following along as I had quite a few little ones pass last year. They were brought here from another farm. Kept them separate and within 24 hours, they all were sick. They had a bad bad dose of cocci and even with treatment and an IV for one, they just passed one by one.

Sometimes we try so hard but it's not always in our hands.

You did an excellent job! You gave it your all._


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words. The owner is an older gentleman who has 150 does on over 60 acres and he brings us the extra triplet or quad to raise "since we are up anyways with our bummer lambs"...( I keep his apart from my flock ) I receive them as newborns and all has been well til this little girl... Heartbreaking. Consulted with a vet and all of the things suggested by all here was all that could be done. Im glad she is at peace now and not struggling, poor thing. I started all the others this morning on their treatments, just in case.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Man, that's tough. I'm really sorry to hear you lost her. Sometimes they just get down and can't get back again, no matter what you do.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm so sorry livestockmom


----------



## windyhollowfarm (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, sometimes you just can't do anything no matter how hard you try. :waa:


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

thank you...yes,really frustrating when you don't know history on the little one or the mom, or how long she had the diarreah when she came here. Poor little thing, I'm new here, thanks for all your thoughts and for helping me.


----------

